# هل كثافة الارض متساويه



## صلاح (14 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني الجيولوجيون ارجوا المساعده
في ايجاد اجابات لديكم على بعض الاسئله مثل :
هل كثافة الارض متساويه في النصفين الشمالي والجنوبي ؟
ما الذي يجعل الارض تدور بمحور مائل ؟
اين تكثر الجبال ، في النصف الشمالي ام الجنوبي ؟


----------



## اسلامباد (30 يناير 2011)

وعليكم السلام 
يشرفني الانظمام معكم في هدا المنتدى 
وأرجوا من حظرتكم ان تكون فيه المواضيع الجيدة


----------



## صلاح (6 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
بعد حوالى 4 سنين من كتابة هذا الاسئله لم يجب عليها احدا .. وكنت تقريبا قد نسيت هذا الموضوع ونسيت لماذا كنت محتاجا للاجابه عليه..
ولكن اعتقد اني عثرت على بعض الاجابات في الرابط التالي وليستفيد الاخرون اذكر هذا الرابط وهو :
الجبال والتوازن الأرضي
وفيه مقاله بعنوان "الجبال والتوازن الارضي " ضمن الاعجاز العلمي للقرآن .
وتذكرت انني كنت اريد معرفة هل اختلاف كثافة الارض والجبال تعمل على دوران الارض بمحور مائل .


----------

